# Which Method Picture Post?



## Canyonman (Dec 15, 2007)

Gentlman,

Wareagle wants me to post pix of some coils I got off of EBone. They are bare with no "trembler," just terminal posts.

Which method does this software use, Post in PhotoBucket with a url link? 

I'll admit, with my apologies, that I didn't look to hard, I'm sure the info is already posted, but it's been a long day and I'm gonna turn in.

Take Care and Be Well,

Ken


----------



## Cedge (Dec 15, 2007)

Ken
Photobucket links will work just fine. Tattoo Mike might have made provisions for uploading to the forum space, but as we're still settling into the new digs and I'm not aware of that process yet.

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ken 
If your pics are in a Photobucket account there will be about 4 code links below the thumb nail view of the pic.
The lowest code is an  code. Clicking on it once copies it, then it can be pasted into your post without bothering with the
image buttons on the message window.

Give it a shot. If the link doesn't work one of the Moderators will fix it so it does.

Rick


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks All,

I got it,

I was just tired and didn't have the drive last night to dig thru all the info to get the answer myself. I was lazy I guess, so I went to bed. My Blood Sugar was way low. When that happens I feel like I've been worked over with a bat. Yes, I'm diabetic, and Bipolar with a touch of OCD. What a Combo!!!!!!

Now if I can find one more battery for the camera I'll get that pic up. We have a group of snow on the ground and roads, so no battery tonight, so no pic tonight, Sorry.

There is really not much to see, 2 homemade, wooden, finger joint boxes, with 2 bolt ends sticking out. One is 3 inches square and 1 foot in length other is 3 X 5 X 9 inches.

I don't mind driving in the stuff, I have for years; it's the other people I'm concerned about. They do not get snow, sneet, or ice very often; so without intending to offend anyone; these folks just DON'T KNOW how to drive in this stuff. It is Dangerous! It is supposed to hit 42 tomorrow so we should get a good melt off.

Sorry, the http://method seems to work. I tried resizing but it still came up like this. Bad for the dial-up folks. May just need a little tweaking.

BTW the pic is of a Nordberg Dynamo, there are eight in the plant. One is still started weekly as a standby compressor for emergency start the GE Jet Turbine engine that powers the grid now, piston dia. 22 inches.
Take Care,

Ken

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/Canyonman/Nordberg/050113110650.jpg


----------

